# Cable's madness



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

I know you know I likie!
nice setup Cable


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

wkndracer said:


> I know you know I likie!
> nice setup Cable


Thanks man. Gotta always have a dirt tank now.:thumbup:

Sent from my phone via my job's wifi, most likely.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Nice rack man!!!!

You got a good deal, those racks were pricey when they first came out.

The tanks look great and I see lots of scrimps but I can't say I approve of those funny looking red snails but I know you like them (tree hugger)!!!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

150EH said:


> Nice rack man!!!!
> 
> You got a good deal, those racks were pricey when they first came out.
> 
> The tanks look great and I see lots of scrimps but I can't say I approve of those funny looking red snails but I know you like them (tree hugger)!!!


Thanks man. That rack was a sweet deal. I wouldn't trust it with any tank larger then the ones I have on there.

Tons of shrimp. In both tanks. And tons berried and saddled too. I also just sold a mess of them too. Lol. As for the snails, I have gotten rid of hundreds already. They are trying to take over or something. I may have to get some assassin snails to keep them in check. *facepalm* And to think, all those snails from two about a year ago.

Sent from my phone via my job's wifi, most likely.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Do you want to sell a mating pair of the LFABNP, if they are old enough to sex??? I need a couple of cleaners in my 150 there's BBA everywhere???


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

150EH said:


> Do you want to sell a mating pair of the LFABNP, if they are old enough to sex??? I need a couple of cleaners in my 150 there's BBA everywhere???


I only have the short finned ones, but I am willing to share. Need about another month though on the fry. Don't think they would survive shipping as small as they are right now.

I do need to get the long finned ones too. I think I already see another tank in the works.

Sent from my phone via my job's wifi, most likely.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice job Cable! And good to see you back on!


----------



## 245Bettalover (Sep 13, 2012)

wow nice tanks


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

chad320 said:


> Nice job Cable! And good to see you back on!


Thanks. Glad to be back, Chad.







245Bettalover said:


> wow nice tanks


Thanks Bettalover.

Sent from my phone via my job's wifi, most likely.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

cableguy69846 said:


> I only have the short finned ones, but I am willing to share. Need about another month though on the fry. Don't think they would survive shipping as small as they are right now.
> 
> I do need to get the long finned ones too. I think I already see another tank in the works.
> 
> Sent from my phone via my job's wifi, most likely.


Dang it, I want the longed finned fo sho. I've sent Mike an pm some time ago but he must be sold out or just busy with other stuff but I'll wait but you never know if it turns out I can't find them I may ask again.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

150EH said:


> Dang it, I want the longed finned fo sho. I've sent Mike an pm some time ago but he must be sold out or just busy with other stuff but I'll wait but you never know if it turns out I can't find them I may ask again.


I am going to see about getting some. I have more shelf space on my reptile rack that can fit a 55 gallon tank. I may try to expand my operation a bit more. And this winter, I am going to make some room in the basement. I want to get back into selling plants and shrimp and fish and stuff.

Sent from my phone via my job's wifi, most likely.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

I just found 2 clutches of eggs in the top tank. On the way to having more L144 fry.

Sent from my phone via my job's wifi, most likely.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Good Job on the tanks


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

GMYukonon24s said:


> Good Job on the tanks


Thanks. 

Sent from my phone via my job's wifi, most likely.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Those Albino BN are horny little fish, all they need is a hiding place for a minute and you've got fry!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

150EH said:


> Those Albino BN are horny little fish, all they need is a hiding place for a minute and you've got fry!


Every time I give them more room, they have babies. I wonder what they would do in a 55 gallon tank. May have to try it.

Sent from my phone via my job's wifi, most likely.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm up to something.......:icon_twis

Here it is.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow, you've really come a long way! Isn't it wkndracer that has the multi grouping of 10g tanks with shared plumbing? Thinking about doing the same? I'm eagerly watching this new development!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> Wow, you've really come a long way! Isn't it wkndracer that has the multi grouping of 10g tanks with shared plumbing? Thinking about doing the same? I'm eagerly watching this new development!


Thank you.

It is him. Kind of planted the idea in my head a while ago. I am not going to be using the plumbing for filtration though. Just for water changes. And I am going to attempt to drill all the tanks so I don't have to worry about siphon issues. Going to be slow going though. Still have a lot of planning and cleaning to do to get the area clear. Hopefully I will be able to see how much material I will need this week though. Stay tuned.:icon_wink


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Figured I would post a couple of pictures of the tanks.

The rack.









I changed the lights around a bit. I added a dual T5HO 36" fixture to the bottom tank and put the lights that used to be on that one on the top. So far, so good.

Top tank.









Bottom tank.









And the 20high. Nothing has changed.









Enjoy.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> Looks good!


Thank you.

Did you ever get a journal going for your tank?


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

haha - no. I was thinking about it again today...


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> haha - no. I was thinking about it again today...


Well, get on that. :hihi:


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

:tongue: I hope that's the right icon for blowing raspberries...lol


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> :tongue: I hope that's the right icon for blowing raspberries...lol


Lol. It works.:thumbup:

Sent from my phone via my job's wifi, most likely.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

The tanks look good Cable and the Albino Plecos are getting big!!!!! How many did you get out of the brood? I was reading about them and how just small changes will keep them from breeding, like the wrong size cave, etc. it seems they like a some what tight fit.

Did you see the Ghost Shrimp photos from my 10 g?


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice tanks! What's the red plant that is in your 20H(last picture)?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

150EH said:


> The tanks look good Cable and the Albino Plecos are getting big!!!!! How many did you get out of the brood? I was reading about them and how just small changes will keep them from breeding, like the wrong size cave, etc. it seems they like a some what tight fit.
> 
> Did you see the Ghost Shrimp photos from my 10 g?


Thanks man. I didn't get very many. I think some of the eggs got eaten by something. Not sure though. I am going to try adding some bigger caves as the fish seem to have outgrown the ones I have in there.

Have not seen it yet, but I am going to go look in a minute.



GMYukonon24s said:


> Nice tanks! What's the red plant that is in your 20H(last picture)?


Thank you. That plant is Alternanthera renekii (sp?).


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I think I'll have to try Alternanthera renekii again. I tried it a few years ago and never had any luck with it.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

GMYukonon24s said:


> I think I'll have to try Alternanthera renekii again. I tried it a few years ago and never had any luck with it.


Sorry. I totally forgot to answer this. I know it was a long time ago, but here is what I have seen so far. I had DIY CO2, ferts in the water column, and medium light on it. It seemed to love it, from my experience.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok. I am still alive. I actually just moved the tanks around today. I moved the rack over a bit. Put the salty tank in place of the 20high, and put that tank on the bottom shelf of the rack. I will probably replace it with a 20 long or a 29 gallon tank. Not sure. I will probably post a pic tomorrow. Ya know, after the end of the world and all that. :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok. Picture time.

The whole thing.









Top tank. Need to thin out the L144's.









Middle. Need more cardinal tetras.









Bottom. Need to replace one of the loud filters and need a new light.









That is all for now.


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

Sweet setup man. Hmmm wonder how many 2.5 galoon tanks would fit on that rack lol....


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

mr2 said:


> Sweet setup man. Hmmm wonder how many 2.5 galoon tanks would fit on that rack lol....


Thank you.

It is 36" wide and 18" deep with 5 shelves and 6' feet tall. Does that help?roud:
And at only $50 bucks at Target, not a bad deal.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Found eggs. Before the hatch out tank was ready. *Facepalm* So I put them in a fry catcher for now.



















We will see what happens.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Just found another bunch of eggs. Joined the others in the breeder box.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thats so from bristlenose pleco lol  congrats


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

izabella87 said:


> Thats so from bristlenose pleco lol  congrats


Yep.  Thanks.

Sent from my phone via my job's wifi, most likely.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

You should get some more pics up. 

Hows things going cable?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> You should get some more pics up.
> 
> Hows things going cable?


I will see what I can do. :smile:

Things are ok. Waiting to start my new job, and the kid is getting big. Other than not working yet, it is all good. :smile: You?


----------



## ghost shrimp (Jun 11, 2012)

Such simple but great looking tanks, usually with my luck I always have to move things around and I still never find the right look I'm trying to get, Great tanks! Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

ghost shrimp said:


> Such simple but great looking tanks, usually with my luck I always have to move things around and I still never find the right look I'm trying to get, Great tanks! Keep the pictures coming.


Thank you. I may try to get some more up tomorrow. All the eggs hatched a week or two ago, and they are in a separate tank now. There are tons of them.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

New job? Where at?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> New job? Where at?


Gonna be a shift lead at Checkers on Garfield and Wentworth. More money than Taco Hell, but it is in the ghetto. I may be able to move to one closer to home though. I guess they are going to be building a bunch of stores in Chicago over the next few years.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Cool cool, when do you start?


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

garfield and wentworth? hmmmm


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> Cool cool, when do you start?


Wednesday morning at the wonderful hour of 8AM. That is going to be in sharp contrast to starting at 8 at night at the old job.:icon_sad:



nonconductive said:


> garfield and wentworth? hmmmm


Uh-on. Did I hear a stalker undertone in there?!? :icon_eek::hihi:


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

You alive?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Mostly. 

Sent from my phone.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Any updates on your tanks?


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I like your new avatar and I see your little one likes the fish too, it's a hereditary illness. I see you've switched jobs but at least you have one, just be careful in the hood, life has little value to some. 

Did your L144's hatch out and do you want to sell any? I can't remember if you have regulars or long fin?


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I almost forgot, how do you get in the 10 gallon club? Background checks, drug tests, etc. the new normal?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> Any updates on your tanks?


Not really. They have been on auto for a while now. Just too much going on. Life gets in the way of fun sometimes. Now that things are calming down, I am hoping to get my hands wet again.



150EH said:


> I like your new avatar and I see your little one likes the fish too, it's a hereditary illness. I see you've switched jobs but at least you have one, just be careful in the hood, life has little value to some.
> 
> Did your L144's hatch out and do you want to sell any? I can't remember if you have regulars or long fin?


She does like them. As for the job and the hood, I know what you mean. So much crazy stuff happens there, it is ridiculous.

As for the L144's, I am on my 7th batch or so. Honestly, if you want some good fish, talk to msjnkzd on here. I got my breeding pair from her. Well worth it. Plus, she is closer to you and the shipping will be easier on the fish.



150EH said:


> I almost forgot, how do you get in the 10 gallon club? Background checks, drug tests, etc. the new normal?


Lol. Pretty much. I will shoot you an invite. :thumbsup:


----------



## Idrankwhat (Mar 20, 2013)

I really like the clinical look of a bare-bottom tank. I did it years ago when I got into reefing.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Lets get some updates! We want pics!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Idrankwhat said:


> I really like the clinical look of a bare-bottom tank. I did it years ago when I got into reefing.


I am not too fond of the look, but when you constantly have to chase fry to move them, you really can't beat it. Makes netting so much easier, and it is easier to clean.



Bahugo said:


> Lets get some updates! We want pics!


I will see what I can do in a day or so. I need to do water changes, and move the tanks, but I can't do that until I get my next check. Gonna be replacing one of the tanks too. Need some money for that though.roud:

$1 a gallon sale is going on right now though.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

what happened to that update?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

wkndracer said:


> what happened to that update?


Wow. I didn't know anyone still watched this thread. Maybe I will see what I can do later on today. Need to do a water change on one of the tanks though. Lots of green water.roud:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Man, it has been a while. For those of you wondering, I am still alive and well, and I still have tanks. Just got a bunch of zebra danios today for one of the tanks. I still want to replace one, and just dug my 2 gallon hex out of the garage to possibly set up on my computer desk since I got a bigger one. I will do my best to update this thread with some pictures this week. Need to do water changes and clean things up a bit first though. Stay tuned.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

I have an update........ WITH PICTURES!!!!! 

The rack is still running. Just did a water change on the two 20 longs today. Have not touched them in months. Here they are.

Top tank.








Middle tank.






The whole rack.


The bottom tank. 20 high. Hopefully going to replace with a 20 long soon.
It looks horrible.


And my L144 fry tank. Just pulled fry about 3 days ago and stuck them in here.








And, since I got a new computer "desk" (It is actually a wire shelf like I have my tanks on, just 48" instead of 36"), I decided I wanted a tank on my desk. So, here is a blast from the past.


The 2 gallon hex lives again!


That is all for now. I will try to keep this a bit more updated from now on.:icon_cool


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm digging the madness cable. I see that 20L on the bottom you were talking about. Looks good.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

tylergvolk said:


> I'm digging the madness cable. I see that 20L on the bottom you were talking about. Looks good.


Thank you. That tank used to be sand capped. Some crazy stuff happened to it though, so I changed it. That was before the lights too. I am going to be adding another 20 long to the rack, but I am not sure when. I need to move some stuff around first.roud:


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Why dont you use substrate on your top tank? The new lights look way brighter in the pics! I was also looking at that 20 tall thinking "uh, why isnt this a 20long" lol. I reaaaaallly want one for some shrimp (could go under my 55) but the wife says no 

What was that quick short thread about a fish ROOM?!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TankYouVeryMuch said:


> Why dont you use substrate on your top tank? The new lights look way brighter in the pics! I was also looking at that 20 tall thinking "uh, why isnt this a 20long" lol. I reaaaaallly want one for some shrimp (could go under my 55) but the wife says no
> 
> What was that quick short thread about a fish ROOM?!


I don't use sub in that tank cuz it is set up as a breeding tank for my L144 plecos. Makes it easier to strip the tank down to catch fry or find eggs. Plus, it gets really dirty and makes it easier to clean up.

Those lights are pretty bright. The top tank has some CFL lights from the Wal-mart fish section on it. It is 3 10 watt 6500K bulbs in two fixtures. It works great and grows plants like a beast. The middle tank is a 36" Coralife dual lamp T5HO fixture that I got on sale a while back.

As for the 20 high, lol, it used to be a great show tank, but it went downhill when I took it out of my daughter's room and off the stand. It is going to get replaced by a 20 long in the near future.

The fish room is a plan I will eventually get to put into practice in the basement. Need to clean it all out first though.:thumbsup:


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Those tubes are for the plecos right and not shrimp mating?

Went back and looked, couldnt find it, what type of heaters are u running? 

You know im jealous and im waiting for more updates


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TankYouVeryMuch said:


> Those tubes are for the plecos right and not shrimp mating?
> 
> Went back and looked, couldnt find it, what type of heaters are u running?
> 
> You know im jealous and im waiting for more updates


You are correct on the tubes. Just pieces of 3/4" pvc with caps on them. Work pretty well.

I have 50 watt heaters in all the 20 gallon tanks. They are cheap Odyssea ones. I have them all unplugged for the summer, but when the temp drops, I will plug them back in for the winter. No heater in the fry tank as it sits above a bearded dragon viv. And no heater on the 2 gallon either.

Lol. I will make sure I get some decent updates for you then.:thumbsup:

Honestly, that rack was not that expensive. Most of the stuff is second hand or was collected throughout the past couple of years. The shelf itself, was like $50 at target. All in, probably a few hundred, but spread out, it was not so bad.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Currently working on an update. Should be a relatively big one too.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Why do us fish geeks have to do such crazy crap with our tanks? Because we like punishment, anguish, and pain. That said, my back is killing me.

I decided to move the 20 high off of my rack. Did so for 3 reasons.

1. I want to sell my old reef setup, and one of the lights was over the 20.
2. That tank was never meant to be on that rack. I want to put another 20 long there. Or, 2, if I can fit them, and not break the rack.
3. It was long neglected, and needed to be redone anyway. What plants I have left look terrible. The sand was filthy and the substrate was too deep.

Am I going to get rid of the 20 high all together? Not sure yet. More on that later.

Ok, so to move the tank. First I drained it almost all the way. Then setup a 10 gallon holding tank with the filter and some of the water from the 20 high. I pulled all the plants and caught the fish and most of the shrimp and dumped them into the 10.



It is bare bottom and has a single strip light on it that I took off my fry tank. Cleaned up the wood with the Java Ferns on it and put them in the tank too. All the other plants went into a bucket until I get the 20 up and running. The 20 is on my back porch waiting for me to catch the rest of the shrimp (if I can) and pull out the sub. I am going to pull all the sand and discard it. The Aquasoil will be thinned out and reused. I am also going to paint the back of the tank black, and give it a good cleaning.



I am also going to go back to my old lighting scheme on this tank. 2 dome lamps with 20watt 6500K spiral CFL bulbs in them.





This is the lighting I originally ran on this tank when it was in its prime. I also changed the lights on my 10 gallon L144 fry grow out tank with 15 watt bulbs instead of 20 watt ones. I am going to add more wood and plants to that tank in the near future.



Now that it is brighter, you can see every single scratch on the stupid thing.



Here is the holding tank and fry tank rack. Had to move my leopard gecko to the 20 long rack for now. He will move again soon.



The rack.



In the process of doing all this, I may have come to the conclusion of keeping the 20 high for now. If I can't sell my reef tank fast, I will keep it as is, if I can sell it this weekend, I will rework the tank and keep it but with new substrate, more plants, and some new fish as well. As for the 20 long I will get, I am thinking of doing a home for my clown plecos. I believe I have 2 females. I will try to acquire a male, and attempt to breed them. Not sure though. Also, in order to put the holding tank where it is, I had to move my X-Box temporarily.  That needs to be hooked back up by the 27th as a new map pack is coming out for COD Black Ops 2. MUST GET IT!!!! :icon_eek:

The 20 is going to go next to the holding tank. When that is all said and done, I may get a 15 gallon long to put next to it for shrimp. Not sure though. I would really like some shrimp besides the cherries I have everywhere. At some point, I am also going to put some wood shelving under each tank to add some strength to all the racks. But that will have to be done a little at a time. I also am going to put some of the stem plants I have in the 2 gallon to grow out a bit. Pretty much just some Bacopa until I can get some more plants. I also changed the bulb on that tank from a 15 watt to a 10 watt. The temp was running a bit high the past few days, and the lower wattage lamp should help that out. And as I was just typing this, the tank lights all started to go off for the night. :icon_sad: Oh well. More to come tomorrow and this weekend. I will leave you with this parting shot.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

I am waiting for paint to dry, then we will be under way.:icon_cool


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Paint is dry enough to do some work now. First, I caught the rest of the shrimp. Then I drained the rest of the water. Started to pull the sand out. Pretty easy with my daughters play shovel.



After all the sand was out, I pulled all the AS out to be reused.







With the tank empty, I could give it a good cleaning.

Before.


After.


Then I prepped for paint.


Got the first coat on.


Rinsed some new sand.


And got part of the second coat on before I ran out of paint.  Oh well, it is not horrible.


I got the AS back in the tank and it is on the shelf. Need to separate the plants, plant it all and get the sand in. Then it will be water time. Probably will not move the fish back until tomorrow. Back to it. I will check in later.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

The only thing i got from that is your an xbox guy

*unsubscribes*

Lol. Joking. Looking good man, i was going to ask why you would paint the tank when you can hang a $1 piece of paper up and take it down if you ever dont like it... But it seems that ship has sailed 

:shocked: what a waste of Mperks


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TankYouVeryMuch said:


> The only thing i got from that is your an xbox guy
> 
> *unsubscribes*
> 
> ...


Lol. PS3 I take it? 

I have almost all of my tanks painted. I really like the way the black looks and then you don't have to worry about water getting in between the paper and tank. On the ones I run bare bottom, I paint the bottom too.

Lol at the Mperks.

*********************************

Got the sand in and the tank is on the rack. I am going to go plant a bunch of stuff now. Be back later.:thumbsup:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Finally got the main project done. Tank is filled, all the plants, wood, fish, and shrimp are in. It still looks a bit hazy from the sand though.







Could not fit my lights on the top of the tank cuz the shelf is about an inch too low. To fix that, I would have to move the shelf the tank is on down an inch, and the one under it down an inch cuz my TV is on that shelf. So, for now the lights are on the shelf above the tank. I will wait till the tank has cleared up to see how it looks and if I want to change it.



And I still have a few plants left over for the 2 gallon and another possible project I am thinking of doing. I am going to wait until tomorrow to mess around with all that though.



That is all for now. I am going to rest my aching back, and think about the fact that I cracked my glass top and fume over it for a while.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

YES! Updates! With pictures!
Baby fish, mud!, sand!, tank builds! THANK YOU!!!

Victims of MTS always love company :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

wkndracer said:


> YES! Updates! With pictures!
> Baby fish, mud!, sand!, tank builds! THANK YOU!!!
> 
> Victims of MTS always love company :hihi:


Lol. I was wondering when you were going to stick your head in.roud: Glad to see you are still around. Seems like a lot of people have left or gotten out of the hobby.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

I may have figured out my lighting issue.

This fixture with these bulbs. 

Best part is, the fixture is black.roud: Now, if only they had a 3' version.
http://www.menards.com/main/lightin...-fluorescent-bulb-2-pack/p-1468040-c-6337.htm


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

I use the 32WT8 fixtures. Same bulbs and odds are good the same shop light on 55g tanks, so yes it will work. Both two fixtures for 4x32WT8 and single fixture with just a pair of bulbs. (great for crypts and dwarf sag)


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

wkndracer said:


> I use the 32WT8 fixtures. Same bulbs and odds are good the same shop light on 55g tanks, so yes it will work. Both two fixtures for 4x32WT8 and single fixture with just a pair of bulbs. (great for crypts and dwarf sag)


I am planning on a single fixture for now. It is going to go above the 20 high. I want to eventually put a 15long next to it for some shrimp. I am thinking the light will be more than enough for both tanks. And it has to be better than all the light bleed I am getting from my dome lights right now.

Would two fixtures put me somewhere in the high light range? If so, I am not sure I want to go that route just yet.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Did water changes. The 20 high cleared up a bit, and the lighting above it is way too bright.


All the other lights were off and it was dark out. Too much light bleed. Need to get that other fixture ASAP. (Excuse the mess.)


Sorry about the bad pic. I blame the lights.


Added some bacopa and another crypt.

I think later I am going to play with some eggcrate and an empty 10gallon I have.roud:


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

cableguy69846 said:


> Would two fixtures put me somewhere in the high light range? If so, I am not sure I want to go that route just yet.


It's this type of lighting that was used on my first dirt tank.
Lowes has hanging dual T8 48” 32watt fixtures, silver w/ black end caps for $29.00. I bought two and went with 2-6500K, 2-5000K bulbs labeled as daylight and sunshine.
GE daylight 32w, 2700 lumens, 6500K, cri 78
GE sunshine 32w, 2800 lumens, 5000K, cri 86
2.3 watts per gallon.
Lights set 6 ½” above the tank and consider it medium but not high light because algae never gave me a great deal of grief.
I know you've seen it but heres the link.
Blast from the past but still here and still wet.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=86457&highlight

Currently the tank has been single fixture with it resting on the top frame for several months and the plants are doin OK.

Thanxs for more pics by the way LOL!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

wkndracer said:


> It's this type of lighting that was used on my first dirt tank.
> Lowes has hanging dual T8 48” 32watt fixtures, silver w/ black end caps for $29.00. I bought two and went with 2-6500K, 2-5000K bulbs labeled as daylight and sunshine.
> GE daylight 32w, 2700 lumens, 6500K, cri 78
> GE sunshine 32w, 2800 lumens, 5000K, cri 86
> ...


I remember that tank. The fixture I was looking at was a dual bulb fixture too. Since I am putting this over a 20high, I am thinking I won't need as much light as a 55. And It won't be 6" off the tank either. More like 2 or 3 at the most. And I am most likely going to go with the 6500K lights. I hate the way 5000K looks and the 6500K seems like it is better for the plants anyway. On top of that, the fixture I posted was only $10. You can't beat that for decent light. I am going to look at it at some point though. I want to see what the reflector is like. If it is bad, I may look at a different one. I don't want to have to mod it at all. I may also see if I can find that one at Lowes. Might be better to drop a bit of coin in the beginning if it will be better in the long run.

No problem for the pics. roud: On another note, let me know when you are gonna do a trim again. :icon_wink


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Nothing to really update. Seeing lots of growth in the hex tank and the shrimp are doing will. In the 20 high, I am having a hard time keeping the sand in place, but moving the filter over should fix that. Maybe after I do some maintenance, I will get some pics up.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

How goes it over in your parts


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TankYouVeryMuch said:


> How goes it over in your parts


Not too bad. Need to change water and all the usual. How about you?


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

No, I'm dead! 

I just haven't been around in a long time and have had other matters on my mind, my little 2.5 looks ok but every shrimp is gone, and my 10 and 150 both have horrible BGA and look like a science experiment.

It looks as if your little one is liking the tanks, I hope all is well with you and the family.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

150EH said:


> No, I'm dead!
> 
> I just haven't been around in a long time and have had other matters on my mind, my little 2.5 looks ok but every shrimp is gone, and my 10 and 150 both have horrible BGA and look like a science experiment.
> 
> It looks as if your little one is liking the tanks, I hope all is well with you and the family.


Glad to hear you are alive man.

Hope you can get your tanks back in order. I am trying to get mine back in some kind of decent shape and it is slow going.

She loves the tanks. She likes to watch all the danios zoom around the one tank. And she likes to see them eat. It is funny.


----------

